
Ask HN: What gives you motivation? - tangled_zans
I realize this is kind of an open ended question, but I&#x27;m curious as to what you guys will answer.
======
Calist0
Curiosity

------
pizza
Dopamine

~~~
tangled_zans
_eyeroll_

~~~
pizza
I'm totally serious

